# Paris Camping;Huttopia Versailles or Bois de Boulogne?



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Does anybody have experience of either site, which would be better for visiting Paris? April trip in planning stage.

Ca


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We stayed at Bois de Boloulogne a few years ago, fairly easy to get into the centre of Paris. There was a bus straight from the site that took you to the Metro or you can walk to the normal bus stop instead.
No knowledge of the other site.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you are visiting Paris, then the site at Bois de Bolougne, is the one you need without a doubt.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We stayed at Huttopia. Nice site on edge of the town of Versailles. Didn't go to Paris from there but understand that it was eassy to get from the station just down the road.
Versailles is amazing!


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

We stayed at Huttopia... Easy to cycle into Versailles... amazing.. get there early to avoid crowds and ques . Site OK .. good deal with Acis card. Easy to get to Paris from station 

Brian


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Have done Huttopia but not Bois de Boulogne. Versailles is amazing! Didn't go to PAris from there but it is supposed to be easy. Quiet town. Maison Laffittee is another one we've used - good for Paris on RER and right on the banks of the Seine. ACSI out of seaason so good discount.


----------



## windyspark (Sep 23, 2009)

Its more like an aire but you can stay in Disneyland motorhome car park, think it was about 13euros a night,
It has large shower and toilet block.
You can get the train from here straight into Paris
when we were there last summer there must have been over 200 motorhomes there.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> We stayed at Bois de Boloulogne a few years ago, fairly easy to get into the centre of Paris. There was a bus straight from the site that took you to the Metro or you can walk to the normal bus stop instead.
> No knowledge of the other site.


 We stayed here at xmas 2008, very busy site even at xmas reception open & manned 20hrs a day!! and it needed to be as motorhomes were arriving all the time. good site a little expensive but hey you are in the centre of Paris & on the banks of the Seine.


----------



## jandk (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi
We stayed at the Bois de Boulogne campsite, last september.
Access into central Paris is easy, the site provides a free shuttle bus service that departs every half hour, and takes you about halfway in the centre, from where you can get the Metro to the Champs Elysee, Eiffel Tower,etc.
You can get a bus from Longchamp which also runs to the nearby Metro, its about a five minute walk from the site to the bus stop.
The site is easy to find, very secure, has lots of water and electrical hook-ups, and an onsite shop,
pm us if you want more details
John and Katie


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Versailles and Maison Lafitte both v quiet and civilized in October! 20 mins Paris RER. Would highly recommend Ca!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Which site would be best for getting a non ambulent wheelchair user to the Chateau and into Paris. I would imagine the metro is a "Non"

Been going to France these past 20years and never been to Paris or Versailles but would like to rectify this .

peedee


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ca - have you seen this one ? will be going there ourselves in April

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1602

cheers
Clyde


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Stayed in a tent at the Maison Lafitte site many, many years ago - easy to get into Paris by train, station very close to the campsite. Only thing I remember is being woken in the night and thinking we were going to be flattened by a steam roller - turned out to be a barge going down the river, horrendous noise!!!!

Mrs. D


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

The barges are part of the charm of Maison Lafite - sit on the banks of the Seine and watch them go past. 

Huttopia would be good for wheelchair access to Versailles.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

worky said:


> Hi Ca - have you seen this one ? will be going there ourselves in April
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1602
> 
> ...


Clyde,

It's not open that early - read the MHF Campsite reference you quoted! 

Here's another reference:
http://campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=303&type=camp&Localit%E9=VERSAILLES

Dave


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Apologies I missed that

Clyde


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We stayed at Bois de Boulogne last October and thought it was excellent for access to Paris. 

However, be careful when you get off the shuttle bus to note which entrance/exit number and name you went into, as there and 7 or 8 exits/entrances into the metro as the bus leaves you at a massive roundabout. We had decided to walk up from Arc de Triomphe but went to wrong side of roundabout; then we couldn't place ourselves, so circumnavigated the whole thing before finding the exit/bus stop we had started from. We must have walked a good mile and spent 40 mins trying to sort ourselves out. 

Maybe it was just us being dim, but you wouldn't want to do that if you weren't reasonably fit - even arriving on the train and not going to the right exit could involve a 1/4 mile extra walking.


----------

